# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Super HD-видеорегистратор с продвинутым GPS-информатором

## Labs

*Минск, 18 апреля 2018 г.* – Компания NEOLINE, разработчик и производитель широкого спектра инновационной автомобильной электроники, представляет видеорегистратор NEOLINE Wide S55. Данное устройство представлено в рамках линейки продукции с наилучшим сочетанием функциональности и качества по оптимальной цене.

Видеорегистратор
NEOLINE Wide S55 отлично справляется с главной задачей видеорегистратора – съемкой высокодетального видеоряда с ясной картинкой в любую погоду и время суток. Максимальное разрешение записи составляет 2304х1296 пикселей (Super HD), что почти в 1, 5 раза четче в сравнении с 1920х1080 точек (Full HD). Также возможен выбор режима 1920х1080 HDR, в таком случае каждый кадр видео складывается из двух с разной яркостью. Это позволяет добиться снижения засвета госномеров машин от фар ночью, а днем – не терять детали картинки, например, при движении против солнца. 

GPS-информатор («спидкам») 
Функция «спидкам» в видеорегистраторах, ценой сопоставимых с Wide S55, обладает крайне ограниченными возможностями настройки и оповещений о радарных комплексах. Как правило, отсутствуют уведомления о радарах средней скорости типа «Автодория», реализованы предупреждения о «наблюдателях» всего нескольких типов. 
Благодаря широким возможностям GPS-информатора в модели Wide S55, устройство сообщает об объектах десяти типов, включая радары контроля выделенной полосы и обочины, а также муляжи. Отличительной особенностью устройства является интеллектуальная обработка камер, которые рассчитывают среднюю скорость. Алгоритм, заложенный в Wide S55, оповещает о превышении скорости, корректно обрабатывает другие GPS-точки на участке, где ведется расчет средней скорости, и т.д.
Обновленные базы для Wide S55 предлагаются каждую неделю, что практически исключает штраф из-за встречи на дороге с новым комплексом контроля скорости. Информация включает координаты радаров в 45 странах.

Безопасность
Устройство Wide S55 всегда предупреждает владельца громким звуковым сигналом об отсутствии карты памяти, ее повреждении или внезапном прекращении процесса съемки. Это помогает избежать случаев, когда по причине прерванной или не начатой съемки автомобилист оказывается без видеодоказательства правоты при ДТП.

«Тюнинг»
Владелец может усовершенствовать свой NEOLINE Wide S55. Конструкция модели предусматривает возможность доукомплектовать устройство антибликовым CPL-фильтром и установить его с помощью переходного кольца (с 30, 5 на 37 мм, которое не входит в комплект). За небольшую дополнительную стоимость автомобилист получит более контрастное изображение, а главное – отсутствие в кадре бликов и отражений на лобовом стекле, которые снижают детальность видео.

_Устройство доступно в продаже по рекомендованной розничной цене 239, 99 белорусских рублей.

_

----------

